
Show HN: Returning the human element to stock investing - prestongilmore
https://www.kalusto.io/
======
prestongilmore
Hi everyone, I made this coming soon page for a product I'm working on. I'd
love to hear initial feedback on the page messaging and the idea of the
product, just need to make sure that everything is clear to fresh eyes. Also
trying my hand at some growth tactics, hence posting to HN. Thank you and I
appreciate any and all feedback.

